# Unfair when case involves infidelity?



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

So I've asked this in CWI awhile ago, but I'm gonna elaborate here on Going Through Divorce.

When both spouses get a divorce, it's best they agree on certain terms, treat each other fairly, all that stuff. 

Now let's take a look when it comes to infidelity and the treatment towards men and women (assuming they have children).

When a man cheats on his wife and they get a divorce, the man will most likely lose his home and half or full custody of his children. It's his fault in the first place. He betrayed and hurt his family, so now he pays the price. Justice is served.

Now, when a woman cheats on her husband and they get a divorce, the man will most likely lose his home and half (or even) full custody of his children. _She_ betrayed _her_ family, but *he* pays the price. And the OM could move into the house and become the new father figure.

I think this is where men are treated unfairly in the divorce process when it comes to this situation. I know not all divorces caused from infidelity are like this and there are men who are BS who do get lucky, but I'm speaking from an overall perspective. Just imagine how those innocent husbands who get screwed over feel about losing the house they worked hard on and losing time with his precious children.

Yes, women are hard workers when it comes to managing the household and taking care of the children. But men are hard workers too. They put hours working to provide for their family and are just as involved in their kids lives as the mothers. There are fathers who come from work so overjoyed to see their children run up to them and hugging them. Now imagine them losing that experience, and it's not their fault.

I am NOT being biased right here. Men and women are both capable of loving and providing for their children. But in this case, I just think it's unfair for those innocent husbands. I believe cheating wives should deserve some punishment just as much as cheating husbands. I know *morals* having nothing to do in the court. Maybe I'm just focusing on morals instead of reality, idk.

I know, kids should stay with the parent who is able to provide the most for them. There are just as much men as there are women able to provide for their kids at home. 

What do you guys think about this situation? (Please try not to be biased in your answers too). I know this section doesn't have tons of views as opposed to CWI, but I feel if I posted this on CWI I would receive lots of posts of BS's venting. I want this to an informative thread, not a place to vent. 

What can an innocent husband to keep his children at home with him? Of course, the man should claim how just as involved he is in his kid's lives just like the wife, and if the man has a family that will do whatever to support him and care for his children then that'll be a good deal in the court too I assume.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How is this any different than the marriage breaking up for any other reason? For example, my STBXW shut down our sex life and refused to work with me to try to fix things. My options are then to stay in an unacceptable marriage or give up large chunks of my life and income to get a divorce. Either way, my ex gets to keep her lifestyle and family mostly intact while I move out on my own and send her buckets of money every month while not having sex with her. 

On the other hand... Why are divorces so expensive? Because they're worth it!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Misandry is alive and well in our society. 
It really is a disgrace that the divorce industrial complex pays women to cheat on their husbands. Better stated- the divorce industrial complex forces innocent male victims to pay women for destroying their husbands and children. Shame.


----------



## Morgiana (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at it this way: it's all still part and parcel of the underlying social constructs you live by in the good ol' USA. Women are still by and far the homemakers (if there is one) and hold jobs making less income in general. Women still bear the burden of losing job time for motherhood while men do not, and are generally penalized for the 'lost' time.

If you want that to change, work on changing the social aspect of the country, not moan about having not kept your willy in your pants when you knew what the stakes were before you let it free. I say all this as a women paying the ex CS.


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

OP divorce is set up to ALWAYS favor the women.


----------

